# [date] ca va trop viiiiite !!! (résolu)

## sUrTr

bonjour,

alors voila le probleme : j'ai reglé la date de mon pc en locale, et d'apres ce que j'ai compris le systeme récupère l'heure que j'ai réglé dans le bios quand il boote.

Le hic, c'est qu'ensuite, l'horloge va un peu trop vite, et en 5 heures je me retrouve en evance de 20 minutes...

Donc voila, ca vient d'où, et comment je peux retrouver un comportement normal ?

MerciLast edited by sUrTr on Sat Sep 03, 2005 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nuts

bah, tu fais pas d overclocking des fois?

----------

## penguin_totof

```

root@babasse#emerge -av ntp

root@babasse#/etc/init.d/ntp-client start

root@babasse#rc-update add ntp-client default

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

montre voir ton /etc/adjtime ici

Si la première valeur est éloignée de 0, ça vient de la, rm /etc/adjtime devrait régler le problème

----------

## El_Goretto

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> root@babasse#emerge -av ntp
> ...

 

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le script ntp-client est pour régler l'heure une seule fois au démarrage. Dans son cas, le vrai script ntp normal serait plus indiqué (recentrage régulier).

----------

## nuts

y a pas moyen sinon de synchroniser sur horloge atomique comme le fait windows?

parce que mon pc a tendance a se decaler aussi et si je boot sous win, il va me le remettre a l heure.

----------

## penguin_totof

 *nuts wrote:*   

> y a pas moyen sinon de synchroniser sur horloge atomique comme le fait windows?
> 
> parce que mon pc a tendance a se decaler aussi et si je boot sous win, il va me le remettre a l heure.

 

c'est justement ce que fait ntp

 :Wink: 

----------

## penguin_totof

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *penguin_totof wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> root@babasse#emerge -av ntp
> ...

 

et tu le trouve ou le "vrai script ntp normal" ??

en effet, pour remettre a l heure, je suis obligé de faire regulierement un /etc/init.d/ntp-client restart

c'est pas super chiant, mais bon, on s'en passerai bien...

EDIT: oups, je vien de me rendre compte que je vien de faire 2 post differents a quelques minutes d'intervalle... :Confused:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le script ntp-client est pour régler l'heure une seule fois au démarrage. Dans son cas, le vrai script ntp normal serait plus indiqué (recentrage régulier). 
> 
> et tu le trouve ou le "vrai script ntp normal" ??

 Ça doit être "/etc/init.d/ntpd" (ntp daemon).  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *penguin_totof wrote:*    *El_Goretto wrote:*   Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le script ntp-client est pour régler l'heure une seule fois au démarrage. Dans son cas, le vrai script ntp normal serait plus indiqué (recentrage régulier). 
> 
> et tu le trouve ou le "vrai script ntp normal" ?? Ça doit être "/etc/init.d/ntpd" (ntp daemon). 

 

Vala  :Smile: 

(Désolé, j'avais la bouche pleine de miam, je pouvais décemment pas répondre  :Smile: )

----------

## spider312

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> root@babasse#emerge -av ntp
> ...

 euh ... c'est pas une solution ça, c'est une horrible bidouille visant à masquer le problème, si on ne veut pas voir les problèmes, on installe pas gentoo ... à chaque problème relatif à l'horloge, je vois cette réponse dénuée de sens, ça commence à m'ennerver  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## guilc

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *penguin_totof wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> root@babasse#emerge -av ntp
> ...

 

Je suis assez d'accord.

D'ou ma petite idée du adjtime qui contiendrait des infos erronnées et ferait dériver l'horloge...

----------

## El_Goretto

Bien, alors puiqu'on vous tient, à quoi correspond ce fichier mystère que je ne connaissais pas?

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

j'ai le meme probleme.. en 15jour d'uptime j'avait 1h d'avance :/

j'ai essayé de le regler en changeant les option du noyau mais rien. alors que pendant un moment j'avait jamais eu ce probleme...

```
 takhisis@takhisis ~ $ cat /etc/adjtime

0.000000 0 0.000000

0

UTC
```

 à quoi sert ce fichier ??

----------

## sUrTr

voila mon machin :

```

$ cat /etc/adjtime 

189.435035 1120121364 0.000000

1118697669

LOCAL

```

Et effectivement, il sert a quoi ce fichier ?

----------

## guilc

 *sUrTr wrote:*   

> voila mon machin :
> 
> ```
> 
> $ cat /etc/adjtime 
> ...

 

Ce fichier sert a corriger la dérive de l'horloge du PC

La, le 189.43... signifie clairement qu'il va ajouter une importe correction a ton horloge, c'est dans doute la source du décalage : 189 secondes par jour...

Ce fichier est utilisé par hwclock (man hwclock donne tout le détail des valeurs)

Donc tente de le supprimer puis /etc/init.d/clock restart

Ca devrait déja permettre d'y voir plus clair et qui sait de corriger le problème  :Wink: 

----------

## damunix

il suffit tout simplement de compiler ton noyau avec hpetTimer, et tout les hpet...

c ca qui fait que ca va plus vite.

javais eu le meme problème.

voila

damunix

----------

## mrduchnok

j'ai deja eu un problème similaire.

j'avais essayer de supprimer le fichier adjtime mais au bout de quelques jours le probème était réapparu.

pour moi la solution qui avait marché s'etait de recompiler le noyau avec quelques options que je n'ai plus en tête. Mais une recherche de ta part sur les derniers thread discutant de ce problème devrait te donner les réponses attendues

----------

## expl0rer

perso je me suis contenté de rajouter une ligne dans mon crontab qui lance la commande suivante toutes les heures :

ntp -b pool.ntp.org

ce qui fait que je n'ai pas chercher a savoir si j avais une dérive vu que la correction se fait automatiquement.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben vu ce qui a été dit dans ce thread, c'est la solution porc à laquelle tout le monde a déjà pensé. Sauf qu'on essaie maintenant d'aller un peu plus loin grâce à spider312 et guilc pour savoir comment faire propre.

Le prochain qui propose du ntp dans ce thread, je lui balance des petits cailloux pointus dans les tibias, z'êtes prévenus...

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ben vu ce qui a été dit dans ce thread, c'est la solution porc à laquelle tout le monde a déjà pensé. Sauf qu'on essaie maintenant d'aller un peu plus loin grâce à spider312 et guilc pour savoir comment faire propre.
> 
> Le prochain qui propose du ntp dans ce thread, je lui balance des petits cailloux pointus dans les tibias, z'êtes prévenus...

 

Tu oublies de citer damunix, ça suggestion est peut-etre la solution  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Erf, mes excuses damunix...  :Smile: 

 *damunix wrote:*   

> il suffit tout simplement de compiler ton noyau avec hpetTimer, et tout les hpet...
> 
> c ca qui fait que ca va plus vite. 

 

Ok, j'ai regardé, il n'y a qu'une option hpetTimer, pour "tous les hpet" je vois pas autre chose. Si j'ai bien compris, c'est un remplacement d'une routine vieillissante de gestion de timing, mais pourquoi un "c ca qui fait que ca va plus vite."?

Ceci dit, je peux pas tester/valider cette option, j'ai pas de problème d'horloge moi...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## digimag

Et moi, je croyais que c'est BIOS qui s'occupe de l'horloge (même pas, c'est l'horloge interne qui s'occupe d'elle même)...

Et depuis vos réponses j'ai l'impression que c'est le système d'exploitation qui "fait tourner les aiguilles". Dans ce cas le processeur est utilisé... Hum bizarre, si c'était le cas, le processeur serait trop occupé...

Deuxième question: Pourquoi sur Windows ça marche toujours sans décalage?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## damunix

primo parce que sous windows ils compilent leur noyau eu meme et save comment le géré, nous on a pas le droit....

pour le Hpet timer il est dans "processor type and features -> Hpet Timer Support"

il y en a un autre "Charactere devices->HPET - High Precision Event Timer"

voila, moi j'avais le même problème d'horloge qui va trop trop vite, du coup les musiques passaient en axéléré, maintenant depuis que j'ai mis ca, tout va bien !!!

voila voila

bonne chance

damunix

----------

## CryoGen

Moi aussi j'ai deja eu ce probleme, et ca venait d'un mauvais choix de chipset dans la config du noyau  :Embarassed: 

----------

## guilc

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Et moi, je croyais que c'est BIOS qui s'occupe de l'horloge (même pas, c'est l'horloge interne qui s'occupe d'elle même)...
> 
> Et depuis vos réponses j'ai l'impression que c'est le système d'exploitation qui "fait tourner les aiguilles". Dans ce cas le processeur est utilisé... Hum bizarre, si c'était le cas, le processeur serait trop occupé...
> 
> Deuxième question: Pourquoi sur Windows ça marche toujours sans décalage? 

 

L'horloge du bios n'est pas considérée comme assez précise, les interruptions processeur sont bien mieux a ce niveau, c'est poru cela que Linux utilise ça poru faire avancer l'horloge.

le programme hwclock est la poru synchroniser l'heure du bios avec le systeme et gérer /etc/adjtime qui enregistre la dérive de l'horloge entre ces deux calculs

----------

## cylgalad

Arrête la drogue avec tes "poru" ou alors va voir un orthophoniste  :Very Happy: 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

raaaaaaaaaa.. marre

BUMP  :Evil or Very Mad: 

j'arrive pas à trouver d'ou ça viens...

est ce que quelqu'un aurait une carte mère abit avec le chip µguru + nforce et pourrai me passer sa config de kernel que je test ?

en 8 jours j'ai pris une heure.... simpa pour se reveiller à l'heure pour aller au taf.... mais se lever à 5h au lieu de 6h pour oublie de modification ça m'enerve :'(

merci d'avance.

----------

## pankkake

Regarde voir avec hdparm si tu as le DMA activé. Enfin moi j'avais plutôt eu des problèmes de retards quand le DMA était désactivé  :Wink: .

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

mes 2 disque ata sont en udma2 ( un probleme avec lilo/bios m'empeche de les passer en udma5 et 6)

et le disque en sata je sais pas

je me souviens avoir remarquer les probleme quelque temps apres etre passé en noyau monolithique...

hors comme un con...je m'étais debarasser des anciens fichier de config kernel  :Sad: 

enfin..là je devrais ptet desactiver le dma en suivant ton idée pankkake  :Smile: 

-----

edit

-----

bon.. je crois avoir trouvé la source du problème pour moi...

il fallait désactiver les options de spread spectrum dans le bios

un peu plus d'info là : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spread_spectrum

----------

